# What is this on my live rock??



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

i discover this black tar looking thing on my live rock. Can anyone tell me what this might be?


----------



## handymanAzy (Jun 21, 2011)

my friend has the same thing, i was told its bacteria, which i believe is the good stuff for your tank. just check on it but i've been told its good.


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like some sort of sponge. i just got 40 pounds of lr the other day and its coverd in that stuff and flakeing off as i cure it. the underside looks and it feals like sponge.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

How long has the rock been in the tank? It looks like die off. But I'm just guessing here without other info.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my guess is that it is coraline algae.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess if the light was hitting it weird. Yea it looks hard like Coralline. But I'm with you.:dunno:


----------

